# Vaping Toolbox



## Rob Fisher (24/12/14)

Maybe a local Vendor will see this as a gap and build one for the local market! This one cost 50 Pounds from http://www.vapevine.co.uk/product/the-box-by-vapevine

We need scissors for our SA Kit!

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel (24/12/14)

Should be easy to put together yourself, will shop around and give feedback.


----------



## Arctus (25/12/14)

http://www.makro.co.za/diy/big-jim-32cm-toolbox-843466EA 

Bought myself one of these a few months back and happened to notice another guy at our local vape meet last night showed up with an identical box also used as his vape kit box. (He'd never seen mine)

It has separated compartments in the lid. Under the lid is a lift out tray with decent space underneath.

The lid compartments on mine contain various kanthal's, wicking materials, new and used clearo coils, straight nail clippers, (from various vendors) as well as a few drill bits, (also from makro).

In the tray inside I have various screw driver, torx and allen key drivers, more drill bits, various spacers/beauty rings, adapters, long nose pliers, straight and bent and mini side cutters, (tools also mostly from makro).

In the bottom I have an ohm meter as well as larger spools of kanthal and anything else that wont fit in the smaller compartments. My USB cables and 18650 charger occasionally take up residence there, but usually spend most of their time plugged in in the lounge where I can see them, charging something. 

Its not quite as neat as the one in the original post but it works for my uses and at least one other person seems to think the same, and you cant beat the price. Give one of these a look, it may work for you too, you can also find many of the tools you need at Makro.

They also make the same thing in a larger size (50cm), if I recall correctly, should you require a little more space.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (25/12/14)

Arctus said:


> http://www.makro.co.za/diy/big-jim-32cm-toolbox-843466EA
> 
> Bought myself one of these a few months back and happened to notice another guy at our local vape meet last night showed up with an identical box also used as his vape kit box. (He'd never seen mine)
> 
> ...



Thanks @Arctus, that is most helpful!
That box looks very useful and just the right size for a mobile coil building and vape box


----------



## Alex (25/12/14)

Nice idea. Lately I've been using the case that my old VTR came in, which seems to fit all the basics nicely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (25/12/14)

Arctus said:


> http://www.makro.co.za/diy/big-jim-32cm-toolbox-843466EA
> 
> Bought myself one of these a few months back and happened to notice another guy at our local vape meet last night showed up with an identical box also used as his vape kit box. (He'd never seen mine)
> 
> ...


Thats the same toolbox I use for my vape stuff.


----------



## LandyMan (25/12/14)

I am using a cosmetic case

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## free3dom (25/12/14)

LandyMan said:


> I am using a cosmetic case



Nice...so you've shown a "before" shot...now take a picture of the inside after you've carried it around some


----------



## LandyMan (25/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Nice...so you've shown a "before" shot...now take a picture of the inside after you've carried it around some


LOL. pretty much the same. More gear makes for tighter packing, so everything stays put

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (25/12/14)

LandyMan said:


> LOL. pretty much the same. More gear makes for tighter packing, so everything stays put



Awesome...so the shopping list should include:
1 x Toolbox (Large)
Many vape gear(s) to fill it up so everything stays in place...

Check

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (25/12/14)

maybe chuck in ceramic tweezers too?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheLongTwitch (25/12/14)

If it is of any consolation, or if someone is looking for international military grade cases for their loved ones - PV 
the type that you can drive over, bury, leave in 12" of snow for a month and no matter what the contents are, they're safe.
No moisture or humidity change etc.
and every pro engineer or technician of any industry/field I have ever met, has for their most expensive/valuable gear:
http://www.explorercases.com/en/products/small_cases/
These are just the small cases though...their entire product line is impressive (if cases can do it for you  )
And if you order/buy one with the foam in...the base-foam is perforated/sectioned into little squares, so that you can easily tear out pieces to fit the shape the gear.

The SA distributors/resellers are:
http://www.stageaudioworks.com/contact-us/

Don't know exact pricing off-hand but I can get, if there is any interest? (Vendor "Pro kits")
And If there's a mass/bulk order interest, I could maybe even abuse dealer discounts I can access 
...or at minimum help establish contact

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/12/14)

The Explorer Cases look perfect!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/14)

I saw a similar case at the Drifters outdoor shop in Sandton City a while back 
- they had similar cases to that Explorer one @Rob Fisher posted above

I cannot remember the brand name, but they were imported and of very good quality.
It's quite a well known name in cases I think - I just can't remember the name.
I think it was Pelican.

They were yellow and made of a hard outer shell and came with the foam blocks - also perforated, so you could reshape it how you wanted it. Pity was they did not sell spare foam blocks in the shop.

They had all sizes from small (to fit say one or two cell phones) right up to very large ones that were almost a meter wide.

But they were pricey. The mid-sized ones were about R1,500 if I recall correctly.

I came close to getting one - but am glad I didn't. I seldom need to travel with all my mods - and I think these are more for when you need to check them into a plane's luggage hold or to protect them if you are carting them around and they may be handled roughly. 

When I travel, I want to use my gear while I am on the move. And my gear is generally with me. I found much joy from an old (smallish) LowePro camera bag, which comfortably fits 3 Reos and two tube mods - and still closes quite nicely - while giving easy access - yet still soft inside to protect the mods. I see these bags cost about R300-R400 at any good camera shop.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/12/14)

Silver said:


> I saw a similar case at the Drifters outdoor shop in Sandton City a while back
> - they had similar cases to that Explorer one @Rob Fisher posted above



Thanks Hi Ho @Silver! I just need one that I can have cut to shape for my REO's and my Toolkit for travel to and from the JHB Vape Meets! 

I got a really nice quality man bag for Xmas from Anthea that handles my daily travel requirements...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (26/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks Hi Ho @Silver! I just need one that I can have cut to shape for my REO's and my Toolkit for travel to and from the JHB Vape Meets!
> 
> I got a really nice quality man bag for Xmas from Anthea that handles my daily travel requirements...



Lol @Rob Fisher - I forgot about the trek you always diligently make to come meet us every few months.
I suppose at the rate you are going, you will need a trailer soon for the vape gear and menthol ice supplies.
And then I can fully understand a hard case for the gear - to stop anything getting scratched

Saw that man bag from Anthea - looks nice - am curious to see how it fares in the field.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (26/12/14)

I do think multiple storage devices are needed: one for the in-use devices with easy access, and another for the rebuilding/tools/spares/etc - for which a case or toolbox is better suited.

For in-use devices, I have been thinking of modified gun holsters or utility belts...I think it would be a great way of carrying around mods while still leaving your hands free but the devices easily accessible. Has anyone seen something like that around?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/12/14)

Silver said:


> Lol @Rob Fisher - I forgot about the trek you always diligently make to come meet us every few months.
> I suppose at the rate you are going, you will need a trailer soon for the vape gear and menthol ice supplies.
> And then I can fully understand a hard case for the gear - to stop anything getting scratched
> 
> Saw that man bag from Anthea - looks nice - am curious to see how it fares in the field.



Yip one hard case for the girls and the full tool kit and then Man Bag just like my mate Hi Ho for day to day...

I always wear shorts and a t-shirt and putting a spare battery, a REO, my keys and my iPhone 6+ in my pockets my pants keep falling down and the chicks keep mobbing me and I can't keep up at my age... The man bag took it first test driver yesterday and it did pretty well... there is a nice pocket in the front that fits the 6+ perfectly... a flap pocket for two REO's side by side... then a wallet section for money and credit cards... and then the bigger compartment in the middle that takes my keys, a tube mod with an Atlantis on top, spare batteries, a small toolkit in case I need a new wick which hasn't happened in a very long time but just in case and some juice!

The test drive went pretty well!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/14)

free3dom said:


> I do think multiple storage devices are needed: one for the in-use devices with easy access, and another for the rebuilding/tools/spares/etc - for which a case or toolbox is better suited.
> 
> For in-use devices, I have been thinking of modified gun holsters or utility belts...I think it would be a great way of carrying around mods while still leaving your hands free but the devices easily accessible. Has anyone seen something like that around?



Its funny you mention that @free3dom - I was thinking the same thing - but for one purpose - when at a vape meet.
At a vape meet, I like to bring a few devices - say 3 or 4 of them - but I am always walking around so its not easy to hold them all and carrying them around in a bag is also not ideal. They need to be on tap all the time. 

Some sort of vaping holster belt or I suppose even cargo pants with lots of pockets is in order...

When I go out to visit friends or for meetings - I usually take 2 devices. One of them goes in my man bag - the other in my hand - which usually stays in the car as backup - so no problems there

But at vape meets - it's another story altogether...

We need a vaping holster belt - I was thinking of those material (cordura?) ones - and then someone with sowing skills can add on a few attachments so you can have tubes or boxes - and say 4 of them - easily at hand... that would be super - and I think I would buy one immediately if something like that existed.

Another idea for that - I noticed that my cover of my LedLenser torch has a belt loop on it - that would be perfect for a tube mod. It's rugged. And I suppose those compact camera cases that have belt loops would work well too for the box mods. So perhaps all one needs is a normal sturdy belt with a few of these attachments on them.

I suppose I would look like inspector gadget - but at a vape meet - that is perfectly acceptable

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip one hard case for the girls and the full tool kit and then Man Bag just like my mate Hi Ho for day to day...
> 
> I always wear shorts and a t-shirt and putting a spare battery, a REO, my keys and my iPhone 6+ in my pockets my pants keep falling down and the chicks keep mobbing me and I can't keep up at my age... The man bag took it first test driver yesterday and it did pretty well... there is a nice pocket in the front that fits the 6+ perfectly... a flap pocket for two REO's side by side... then a wallet section for money and credit cards... and then the bigger compartment in the middle that takes my keys, a tube mod with an Atlantis on top, spare batteries, a small toolkit in case I need a new wick which hasn't happened in a very long time but just in case and some juice!
> 
> The test drive went pretty well!



@Rob Fisher - that bag actually sounds PERFECT for you!
Congrats

We need to see a photo of it when you next have it fully packed and ready to go!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/12/14)

Silver said:


> We need to see a photo of it when you next have it fully packed and ready to go!



@Silver your wish is my command! 

The little eFest battery cases are neat to handle batteries... and the other one is for juice and wick! 

That open zip fits the iPhone 6 like a glove!


Credit cards, pen, tweezers cash and space for some other crap which I haven't decided what to put there...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (26/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Silver your wish is my command!
> 
> The little eFest battery cases are neat to handle batteries... and the other one is for juice and wick!
> 
> ...



Really cool man bag Rob - mine is starting to get nervous....
Yours looks so cool - space for everything.


----------



## Raslin (26/12/14)

Nice.


----------



## free3dom (26/12/14)

Silver said:


> Its funny you mention that @free3dom - I was thinking the same thing - but for one purpose - when at a vape meet.
> At a vape meet, I like to bring a few devices - say 3 or 4 of them - but I am always walking around so its not easy to hold them all and carrying them around in a bag is also not ideal. They need to be on tap all the time.
> 
> Some sort of vaping holster belt or I suppose even cargo pants with lots of pockets is in order...
> ...



Some awesome ideas here, as usual 

I hadn't even thought of compact camera cases...now I have something to go check out next time I'm in the shops 
I think I'm going to go spend a day in Makro (after the holiday rush) and look at everything that can be attached to a belt 

Still I think if anyone on here is feeling enterprising (hint hint) and has some sewing skills (or knows someone with said skills), these would probably be a gigantic hit in the vaping community. Especially if they were customizable - a base belt with snap-on pouches in varying sizes for box mods, tube mods, reos , juice bottles, batteries, tweezers, etc.

Go go gadget 

@Rob Fisher that man bag looks awesome, and very stylish

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Some awesome ideas here, as usual
> 
> I hadn't even thought of compact camera cases...now I have something to go check out next time I'm in the shops
> I think I'm going to go spend a day in Makro (after the holiday rush) and look at everything that can be attached to a belt
> ...



Let us know if you find anything 
This needs to be an ongoing group effort

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (27/12/14)

Silver said:


> Let us know if you find anything
> This needs to be an ongoing group effort



Will do! 

Everyone else reading this, invade the shops and let's find some belt accessories 

I have found one that might actually work, it's not exactly what I'm after though, but it might just do the trick for the next vape meet 

It can be found here for ~$15


----------



## LandyMan (27/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Will do!
> 
> Everyone else reading this, invade the shops and let's find some belt accessories
> 
> ...


Lol. I don't know why, but the first thing that popped into my head when seeing this is the Village People

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (27/12/14)

Wow, that looks really cool
Well found @free3dom 

Its along those lines that i am thinking

Only thing with that one above is the pockets are probably a bit wide for a snug fit
It would probably work with two box mods side by side in those bigger pockets
But that does look like we are on the right track

I see minimum order of 200 bags. Lol

Another idea is maybe those moonbags that tie around the waist
Maybe one of them can be modified somehow to fit vape gear nicely


----------



## free3dom (27/12/14)

Silver said:


> Wow, that looks really cool
> Well found @free3dom
> 
> Its along those lines that i am thinking
> ...



A moonbag might be a great starting point...and then we can expand on it with extra pouches


----------



## free3dom (27/12/14)

LandyMan said:


> Lol. I don't know why, but the first thing that popped into my head when seeing this is the Village People



The Vaping People....R....D....T.....A

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/14)

A moonbag with one or two small alterations may just be the easiest

But for me, the perfect situation would be that belt you posted above which is quite a sturdy strong belt
But then with various pockets of different sizes. Some for tubes and some for box mods - which all have belt loops behind them that you can just slide onto the belt depending on what you need to carry

Would be nice to have leather pouches or that "ballistic nylon" strong material stuff. 

Youd need to keep one additional pouch empty for a vape meet though - in case you bought another mod
He he

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (27/12/14)

free3dom said:


> The Vaping People....R....D....T.....A


WAHAHAHAHA ... and now I actually sang out the R D T A

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (27/12/14)

LandyMan said:


> WAHAHAHAHA ... and now I actually sang out the R D T A



It can become the Vaping Anthem


----------



## free3dom (27/12/14)

Silver said:


> A moonbag with one or two small alterations may just be the easiest
> 
> But for me, the perfect situation would be that belt you posted above which is quite a sturdy strong belt
> But then with various pockets of different sizes. Some for tubes and some for box mods - which all have belt loops behind them that you can just slide onto the belt depending on what you need to carry
> ...



You've just described exactly the idea that is in my mind  Do you have super-powers by any chance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (27/12/14)

I have been using a camera bag for a while now. Mods go into the pockets. spare batteries go where they work some small tools and lots of juice. ready for any braai.

Only thing is if you have a few long tube mods, people does ask the "So when did you start playing the bag pipes" thing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (27/12/14)

Arthster said:


> I have been using a camera bag for a while now. Mods go into the pockets. spare batteries go where they work some small tools and lots of juice. ready for any braai.
> 
> Only thing is if you have a few long tube mods, people does ask the "So when did you start playing the bag pipes" thing



I use a camera bag too, but I carry the tube mods in my pocket....I get a very different question sometimes

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Arthster (27/12/14)

My response is "Nope its not a banana, and yes I am happy to see you"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Zegee (27/12/14)

My latest vape box

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/12/14)

Zegee said:


> My latest vape box



I like the Vicious Ant Sticker and the packet of white stuff!


----------



## Zegee (27/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I like the Vicious Ant Sticker and the packet of white stuff!


What's wrong with my box

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/12/14)

Zegee said:


> What's wrong with my box



 Hehehe... I should have said I like the box and LOVE the Sticker and packet of white stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (27/12/14)

http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Business-back-bags-for-men-with_1515948835.html

These are quite nice as well: http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/fanny-pack-wholesale-waist-bag-with_1876877843.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (27/12/14)

kimbo said:


> These are quite nice as well: http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/fanny-pack-wholesale-waist-bag-with_1876877843.html
> 
> View attachment 18359



I like the belt (fanny pack )...it's so cheap, and it has a bottle holder so we can stay hydrated

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheLongTwitch (14/1/15)

This is an old wireless kit for in-ear systems.



And the start of my vaping kit 


The green foam base is just for now and will probably be replaced when I can get some black foam 
It's a bit too hard for my preference and I didn't particularly cut the foam neatly or precise :ROFL:



But I have my juice, spare coils (new) and 3 slots for already used coils that need cleaning or rebuilding and plenty of space to add lots more!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arthster (14/1/15)

TheLongTwitch said:


> This is an old wireless kit for in-ear systems.
> View attachment 19297
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a pretty neat idea. I need to find some of that sponge you have in the bottom of your box. Any ideas where I can get?


----------



## TheLongTwitch (14/1/15)

Anyone who does distribution  i.e. Me 

P.S. I owe you for the 2 coils you gave me, so I'll have a look around for some more spare foam

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (14/1/15)

Shot thanks bud I would really appreciate that.


----------



## Daniel (15/1/15)

these looks interesting : http://www.fasttech.com/products/1920/10008669/1777900

maybe additional clip on baggies : http://www.fasttech.com/products/1920/10009574/1844805-multifunctional-nylon-waist-bag-for-outdoor
















hey , even The Rock can pull off a moonbag

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Arthster (15/1/15)

Daniel said:


> these looks interesting : http://www.fasttech.com/products/1920/10008669/1777900
> 
> maybe additional clip on baggies : http://www.fasttech.com/products/1920/10009574/1844805-multifunctional-nylon-waist-bag-for-outdoor
> 
> ...



In the Rock's case that use to be a back pack

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (15/1/15)

Guys, we are venturing into bum bags here!!!! BUM BAGS!!! I fear this will end badly. Don't say I did not warn you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CloudSurfer (16/1/15)

Still busy putting my tool box together at the moment i just use a sunglasses case for my tools but carry everything else in my lunchbox


----------



## TheLongTwitch (20/1/15)

Just to note in case anyone has a cylindrical mod or mech, the medium maglite box (mini not micro) and inner work awesomely

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Daniel (20/1/15)

@TheLongTwitch good one brother! I have one just like that will give it a try , sure if you cut out some foam can even be more snug ....


----------



## Daniel (20/1/15)

found these at FT as well , not a Pelican but for vaping EDC a good choice : http://www.fasttech.com/products/1902803


----------



## TheLongTwitch (20/1/15)

Technically it's a small plastic mold...but if you can get hold of a little foam you could make an epic fit and awesome carry case! 

P.S. if you struggle to find some foam I'm sure I can happily pass some your way


----------



## Arthster (24/1/15)

Here is my current vape carry on. Desinged for the vaper on the move

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (25/1/15)

So my tool box is a clear storage container . Got 1 large container (shoebox size ) for all of my diy stuff, then a medium for my juices and then a small for my coil building toolbox. 

Attached pic of my juice box and tool box




Then I realized that for some adhoc builds you just need the bare essentials without having to get the whole tool box out.... 

So while all of the posts are of the biggest, baddest toolbox I've gone and done the opposite and I challenge you to find the smallest toolbox 

Mine is around the size of a matchbox . Got a set of tweezers, nail clipper, toothpick, 26g and 28g wire, cotton, screw driver, Allen key, and an emergency bottle of juice (5ml) 







Bottle of bombies for comparison.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## LandyMan (4/2/15)

free3dom said:


> Awesome...so the shopping list should include:
> 1 x Toolbox (Large)
> Many vape gear(s) to fill it up so everything stays in place...
> 
> Check


@free3dom you guys saw it on Friday ... as long as the bottles stay upright I'm happy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (4/2/15)

LandyMan said:


> @free3dom you guys saw it on Friday ... as long as the bottles stay upright I'm happy



That toolbox of yours looks bad-ass...it just needs a bodyguard/babysitter 
Maybe one of those proximity car alarms...."This is Cobra...please stand back!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudSurfer (5/2/15)

i Rate i may just take my shotgun ammo belt for the bats my mechs and needle tip bottles. might be able to fit my try and one or two of my rdas.


----------



## kimbo (5/2/15)

TheLongTwitch said:


> Technically it's a small plastic mold...but if you can get hold of a little foam you could make an epic fit and awesome carry case!
> 
> P.S. if you struggle to find some foam I'm sure I can happily pass some your way


 @TheLongTwitch an i be in line for some foam please mate

I have a nice case but just need some foam inserts


----------



## Daniel (15/4/15)

WOW , think I found the mos EPIC vape toolbox , behold ! Pity they don't ship to SA , group buy @Rob Fisher 

https://www.ifixit.com/Store/Tools/Oak-Gerstner-Toolbox/IF145-129-1

OH and beware of their site , they have all kinds of witchery that will drive a man insane .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/4/15)

Daniel said:


> WOW , think I found the mos EPIC vape toolbox , behold ! Pity they don't ship to SA , group buy @Rob Fisher
> 
> https://www.ifixit.com/Store/Tools/Oak-Gerstner-Toolbox/IF145-129-1
> 
> OH and beware of their site , they have all kinds of witchery that will drive a man insane .....


That is stunning!


----------



## Waltervh (15/4/15)

Very cool but very small


----------



## Andre (15/4/15)

Waltervh said:


> Very cool but very small



Maybe perfect as a vaping toolbox.

*Width:* 10"
*Depth:* 5"
*Height:* 7.75"

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (15/4/15)

Andre said:


> Maybe perfect as a vaping toolbox.
> 
> *Width:* 10"
> *Depth:* 5"
> *Height:* 7.75"



Looks very nicely and neat, one question: why do they include anti-static wristband and connection (top drawer)?


----------



## Q-Ball (15/4/15)




----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/15)

Daniel said:


> WOW , think I found the mos EPIC vape toolbox , behold ! Pity they don't ship to SA , group buy @Rob Fisher
> 
> https://www.ifixit.com/Store/Tools/Oak-Gerstner-Toolbox/IF145-129-1
> 
> OH and beware of their site , they have all kinds of witchery that will drive a man insane .....



Shipping, exchange rate, Vat and courier... would land at around the R2,500 mark! Very nice thou!


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/15)

Oh thanks a lot @Daniel! There are so many need to have tool kits and screwdrivers and all sorts of goodies I NEED!


----------



## Viper_SA (15/4/15)

I've ordered some gadgets from this site in the past. Mostly scales, and other stuff I used for my airgun hobby. Forgot all about them until I saw this thread. They have some really cool bags

http://www.dx.com/c/apparel-accessories-1299/bags-1210


----------



## Tom (15/4/15)

http://www.intaste.de/vaping-backpack-der-rucksack-fuer-dampfer.html

or

http://www.intaste.de/vaping-bag.html (the one I got)


----------

